
Russia’s Retro Lenin Museum Still Runs on Decades-Old Apple II Computers - yawz
https://www.atlasobscura.com/articles/retro-apple-computers-lenin-museum-russia
======
amq
The irony that you have to use a computer from your main enemy for your main
ideological museum.

